# şehire, şehre



## princess_of_ist

Merhaba,

Şehir sözcüğü "ismin -e halinde" yazılırken; "şehire" ve "şehre" şekillerinden ikisinin de oldukça sık kullanıldığını görüyorum. 
Bildiğim kadarıyla doğru kullanımın, hece düşmesi yüzünden "şehre" olması gerekiyor. 
Ancak burada "şehir" ifadesinin yabancı bir sözcük olmasından kaynaklanan farklı bir durum mu söz konusu acaba?
Bu konuda fikri olan biri yardımcı olursa çok sevinirim.

İyi akşamlar


----------



## Rallino

Türk Dil Kurumu doğru kullanımın: *şehri* olduğunu söylüyor.

"Şehiri" yanlış bir yazım.


----------



## princess_of_ist

İsmin "-i halinde" bir sorun yok "şehri" diye kullanılıyor, ama -e halinde çekimlenince çok önemli kaynaklarda bile "şehire" diye kullandığını görüyorum. 
Hürriyet ve Milliyet gibi gazetelerin sayfalarına "şehire" yazınca bir sürü sonuç çıkıyor. İkisininin de doğru olduğunu düşünüyorum artık


----------



## Rallino

Hmm TDK'da "şehre" şeklinde ayrıyeten belirtilmemiş; ama bence burada da ünlü düşmesi var. İkisi de doğru olamaz  Bir kelimenin bir yazılışı olmalı:
Şehir + i = Şehri
Şehir + e = Şehre


----------



## princess_of_ist

Gayet mantıklı  

Ancak arama sonuçlarının çokluğuna bakarak oldukça yanlış çekimlenen sözcük olduğunu gördüm.

Ben de "şehre" diye kullanacağım sanırım.


----------



## macrotis

Bence bir daha düşünelim. Her ne kadar tarihsel olarak doğrusu "şehre" olsa da henüz tam teşhis edemediğim bir nüans oluşmakta. Karşılaştırın:

Belki *şehre *bir film gelir, bir güzel orman olur  yazılarda

Şehirden *şehire *nakliyat.


----------



## Rallino

Bence bir nüans yok?

Şehirden şehire nakliyat = Her şehirden her şehre nakliyat.

Bence "şehre" kelimesini olduğu kadar "şehire" kelimesi ile de çok sık karşılaştığımız için artık yadırgamıyoruz. 

Ama ben de itiraf etmeliyim ki bazı kelimelerde ben de karar veremiyorum.

-Estetik ameliyatı hep saatlerce sürer mi?
-Burundan burna değişir. (buruna?)

Burun kelimesi -i hâlinde, *Burnu *oluyor. O hâlde burada da* buruna *mı demeliyiz; *burna* mı?

TDK'da bu konuda bir bilgi bulamadım; malesef birkaç örnek verdikten sonra _..ve bunun gibi_ diye kestirip atmışlar.


----------



## shiningstar

Macrotis'e katılıyorum. Bir nüans var ortada. "Şehirden şehire" ibaresi bana doğru bir ifade olarak gelirken "Şehire gelen sirk" tamamen yanlış bir kullanım gibi geliyor. Sanki burada İngilizce'de var olan definite ve undefinite ayrımı varmış gibi. "A city" ile "the city" veya "a nose" ile "the nose" arasındaki fark. Olabilir mi? Tartışılabilir tabii. Ama her halükarda bir nüans olduğu konusunda Macrotis'le aynı fikirdeyim.


----------



## Kibele

Merhaba,
Bence de ünlü düşmesi kuralından ötürü "şehre" kullanımı doğru. Diğerini yadırgamasak da yanlış bir kullanım olduğu düşüncesindeyim.


----------



## enocuk

Arkadaşlar merhaba,

Bence çok yararlı bir tartışma açılmış. Ben de hem kimi bilgileri, hem de kendi aciz hislerimi paylaşmak isterim.

Öncelikle; en iyi yazım kılavuzu olduğuna inandığım *Adam Yayınları'nın Ana Yazım Kılavuzu'nda*, "şehir" kelimesinin çekimlenmiş hali *"şehri"* olarak gösterilmiş.

Ayrıca; *Necmiye Alpay'ın Türkçe Sorunları Kılavuzu'nda* da "şehir" kelimesinin çekimlenmiş halleri hem *"şehre"* hem de *"şehri"* olarak gösterilmiş.

Aynı şey *"burun"* kelimesi için de geçerli. O da çekimlenince *"burnu"* ve *burna"* oluyor.

Lakin; her iki kılavuzda da, *"burundan buruna"* diye bir girdi bulunuyor. Yani bir önceki kural (*"burnu", "burna"*), hemen bir sonraki girdide bozuluyor. 

Buradan, yukarıdaki bir mesajda da verilen*"şehirden şehire"* kullanımının *"şehirden şehre"* kullanımına göre (daha) doğru olabileceği sonucunu çıkarabiliriz.

Pekiyi neden? Hemen naçiz düşüncemi önermek isterim. Bana sorarsınız bu gibi sözcük ikilemeli kullanımlarda, ilk sözcüğün kökü aynıyken (*"şehirden" ya da "burundan"*), ikinci (aynı) sözcüğün bu tür bir bozulmaya uğramasını (*"şehre", "burna"*) kulağımız garip karşılıyor ve sözü edilen nüans ortaya çıkıyor. 

Bu nedenle film *"şehirden şehİre"* dolaşarak, *"şehre"* geliyor. 
*"Burnumuza"* kötü kokular gelse de, *"burundan burUna"* fark olduğunu kabul etmemiz gerekiyor.

Sevgiler.


----------



## TekYelken

Dil canlı bir varlık gibidir, zamanla değişir. Bu değişiklikler bir takım kurallardan çok ihtiyaçtan ileri gelir diye düşünüyorum. TDK'ya rağmen "şehire" kelimesi toplumca benimsenmiştir, çünkü bir anlam nüansı söz konusu gibi görünüyor. 

Shiningstar'ın da beirtiği gibi;

"Şehre gidiyorum." cümlesinde ('e haliyle) şehir derken bilinen bir şehir söz konusu gibidir. Oysa

"Şehirden şehire nakliyat yapılır." cümlesinde ('e haliyle) şehir herhangi bir şehir olabilir. 

Bu da İngilizce'de kullanılan *the* belirtme edatının ve diğer dillerdeki eşdeğerlerinin nasıl ihtiyaçtan dolayı ortaya çıkmış olabileceklerini gösteriyor sanki.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Önce güzel bir şaptama olduğunu söyleyeyim. 
Bence tamamen kullanım rahatlığıyla ilgili bir şey. Nasıl ki hem omzu hem de omuzu diyoruz, zamanla avcu yerine avucu, şehri şehiri, burna yerine buruna sözcükleri de kuralın "genellikle" kısmına dahil olacak:
İkinci hecesinde dar ünlü (ı, i, u, ü) bulunan iki heceli kelimeler ünlüyle başlayan bir ek aldıklarında ikinci hecelerindeki dar ünlüler *genellikle* düşer.
Dil de rahata kolay alışıyor


----------



## zorspas

...
Sesi çığlıktır artık, turna indirir…
Ya gökyüzüdür, ya ölümdür Boran!..
Boranlar kalktı mahpushanelerden …
*Şehre *sokulmamış evlerden…
Dökerek renklerini şehirlerin ufkuna;
gittiler dağların doruklarına…


----------



## Bilgin_1

Bir kelimede ünlü düşmesi olabilmesi için kelimenin iki heceli ve 2. hecesindeki ünlünün dar ünlü olması gerekmektedir. Ör: (Dar ünlüler:ı,i,u,ü) .Bu durumda kelimenin ikinci hecesindeki dar ünlü düşer ve ünlü düşmesi olur. Şehir kelimesi ek getirildiğinde ünlü düşmesi olabilmesi konusunda bütün koşullara sahiptir.Bu nedenle e , i vb. ekler getirildiğinde şehir kelimesi ünlü düşmesine uğrar.
Ör: Şehir+i = Şehri


----------

